# Contact lenses on the flightline.



## belka (12 May 2006)

I searched and the topics were more towards field training with the army.

I finish my AVN QL3's in Borden in June and head off to Cold Lake (my first choice). I would like to know what are the rules concerning those with contact lenses that work on the flight line and around aircraft in general. Would I be allowed to wear them while working? I know that I heard someone say that fumes might be a problem, but I've never had any problems with contacts for the past 5 years that I've wore them. I feel like I can perform my taskings with more confidence and not have to worry about losing my glasses or having them fog-up. Plus, the ability to wear sunglasses in the white-out/bright conditions in Cold Lake would benefit. Should I address this to my supervisor when I get there and would this be a major problem if I wore them?

Thanks.


----------



## beenthere (13 May 2006)

I can't give you a definite answer but I was issued with contacts several years ago. I was aircrew. I didn't like them so I only wore them a few times. Also I've found that glasses have given me protection from all kinds of eye dangers over the years. 
Check with your supervisor for the latest info when you report to Cold Lake.


----------



## cp140tech (13 May 2006)

Definitely ask once you hit the ground in Cold Lake, it seems like everybody has their own subset of rules.  I don't think it would be a big deal, they might not even have a definite answer for you right away.  The only thing I can see popping up is in the event that you get fuel, hydraulic fluid or who knows what else in your eyes.  It can be tough to get the lenses out of your eyes, or the material in the lenses may break down, depending on what you've been splashed with.  I know you're supposed to be wearing eye protection, but it happens.


----------



## childs56 (13 May 2006)

I am will say a definate no. If you get hydraulic fluid in your eyes while wearing contact lenses then kiss your eyes good bye. They will have a permanent lense attatched. 
What unit are you comming to in Cold Lake?


----------



## chrisf (13 May 2006)

I don't know if they're issued to the boys in pretty powder blue or not, but the ballistic eye wear are available in perscription lenses, with both clear and shaded lenses... with the added bonus of stopping any debris...

On top of the dangers presented from wearing contacts, could you imagine the FOD dangers? I mean, what if a contact lenses fell out while you were fumbling with the covered buttons on your combats?


----------



## belka (14 May 2006)

CTD said:
			
		

> I am will say a definate no. If you get hydraulic fluid in your eyes while wearing contact lenses then kiss your eyes good bye. They will have a permanent lense attatched.
> What unit are you comming to in Cold Lake?



441/409.

Whenever I work underneath the aircraft or with hydraulic fluid, I always wear goggles.

I've never had a contact lense fall out while wearing them for the past 5 years, that includes playing Junior hockey with full contact.

There seems to be mixed answers, I will definately ask when I get to my unit. Still, I was offered contact lenses instead of glasses when in basic, so I would think they would be allowed.


----------



## mav68ca (15 May 2006)

I'm an AVN Sgt in Cold Lake and had worn contact lenses on the flightline up until i got my laser surgery last year.  There is no Queen's Regs and Orders or base maintenance orders that state you can not wear them on the flightline.  It is true that Fuel, hydraulic fluid and oil are not good to get in your eyes with contact lenses or without contact lenses for that matter.  Inform your supervisor when you get to Cold Lake, and make sure that the contacts that you do wear are the disposable kind.  Always keep another pair in your locker for any misshaps.  As a contact lense wearer, make sure to wear the protective equipment available to you.  The chances as an AVN tech of getting some fuel in your eye is about 100%.  CF-18's as do most fighter aircraft leak fuel.  Good luck when you get here, i'm sure you will be able to wear them, In the event you do get anything in your eye, remove them immediately, and wash out your eye with the eye wash stations that are everywhere in the hangers here.
hope this helps you out.


----------

